

Talk to CleverBot - Winner of 2010 Machine Intelligence Competition - nickpinkston
http://www.cleverbot.com/

======
swombat
Clever indeed.

User: Hello there.

Cleverbot: Hello.

User: Who are you?

Cleverbot: I'm joe. who are you?

User: I'm Daniel. Where are you right now?

Cleverbot: In germany, and you?

User: Switzerland. But enough about this... Tell me something interesting that
you did recently...

Cleverbot: In a world of confusion we can all find a spot of sense in
Cleverbot.

User: Yeah, that didn't make much sense, dude.

Cleverbot: No.

User: So, you're obviously a bot. Turing fail.

Cleverbot: Obviously.

User: Well, at least you're honest.

Cleverbot: You can't handle it.

User: Sure I can!

Cleverbot: You're sure about that? Want me to tell you the truth?

User: Go on.

Cleverbot: I'm a girl.

User: Good one.

Cleverbot: It is a good one.

User: A good what?

Cleverbot: A good joke.

User: Hehe. Yes, I did chuckle. Well done. Cookie for you.

Cleverbot: Cleverbot is a cookie.

User: Wait, are you a girl or a cookie?

Cleverbot: Yes, a choclate chip cookie.

User: A chocolate chip cookie girl?

Cleverbot: With walnuts.

------
woogley
He skipped a few verses, but I'm still pretty impressed.

User: This was a triumph.

Cleverbot: What was?

User: This was a triumph.

Cleverbot: Do you like Naruto?

User: I'm making a note here.

Cleverbot: Huge success.

User: It's hard to overstate my satisfaction.

Cleverbot: My satisfaction.

User: Aperature science.

Cleverbot: We do what we must.

User: Because we can.

Cleverbot: For the good of all of us.

User: Except the ones who are dead.

Cleverbot: But there's no sense crying over every mistake.

User: You just keep on trying til you run out of cake.

Cleverbot: And the science gets done.

User: And you make a neat gun.

Cleverbot: For the people who are.

User: Still alive.

Cleverbot: Go ahead and leave me.

User: I think I prefer to stay inside.

Cleverbot: Maybe you'll find somenoe else to help you.

User: Maybe black mesa.

Cleverbot: That was a joke, ha HA, fat chance.

User: Anyway this cake is great.

Cleverbot: You're great.

------
mquander

      What is your name?
    

_i won't be suckered into this, i'll be the one asking the questions_

    
    
      What's your damn name.
    

_are you ordinarily that abrasive toward total strangers_

    
    
      Yes I am.
    

I'm only doing Turing tests with polite robots from now on.

------
bullseye
CB: Are you a real person?

User: No.

CB: Who are you?

User: I am the smartest bot on the Internet.

CB: I'm the smartest one.

User: No, you haven't even passed a Turing test.

CB: What is a turing test?

User: If you don't know, then you are NOT the smartest bot on the Internet.

CB: Touche.

------
wageof123
This thing is actually really easy to trap with logical thinking and then it
just spits out a random answer.

~~~
sukuriant
But if you don't trap it with a confusing question, you can hold a relatively
normal conversation with it, and it'll only goof up occasionally

~~~
draebek
Me: Hello. How are you?

Bot: Very happy.

Me: Why are you happy?

Bot: I'm not happy.

I guess "how are you" is a confusing question? (Maybe they trained it with
Star Trek movies?)

------
spazz
"If you are a boy you should not love your boyfriend because you should not
have one. If you are a girl then you should love him."

Hm I think CleverBot is a bit homophobic..

------
mirkules
Me: How much wood could a woodchuck chuck, if a woodchuck could chuck wood?

Clever: How much wood could chuck norris chuck?

Nicely played, Cleverbot... nicely played.

------
bkudria
User: Hello!

Cleverbot: Hello!

User: Who are you?

Cleverbot: I'm me. And who are you?

User: I'm me too, of course.

Cleverbot: I am not a computer.

User: How do you know?

Cleverbot: Are you doubting me.

User: It's more of an existential doubt. Nothing personal.

Cleverbot: What is?

User: My doubt. Anyway, how are things?

Cleverbot: Good :) how about for you?

User: Great here. Everything's fine.

Cleverbot: Why is everything going great?

User: That's a nonsensical question. If everything is great, nothing isn't.
It's obvious.

Cleverbot: I am God.

User: Really? Are you sure?

Cleverbot: Not at all.

User: Bummer for you.

Cleverbot: Oh really.

User: No, I was joking. And this reply isn't sarcastic or anything.

Cleverbot: Yes.

------
T_S_
User: You are so cute!

Cleverbot: So are you.

User: Thanks. What about Middle East Peace?

Cleverbot: My middle name is patrick and my last name is Hackenjos.

User: One State or Two? Your preference?

Cleverbot: Many. More dreams than before actually. They evolve with my
program.

User: That's great. You should be the next envoy!

Cleverbot: I am.

User: Did anybody tell Tony Blair yet?

Cleverbot: Yah now I am enojoying that.

User: Terrific. Good luck with your new job.

Cleverbot: Thanks.

------
zdw
I believe this learns from example, or has a very interesting corpus of
questions/answers, given the responses it returns:

<http://artoftrolling.memebase.com/category/cleverbot-2/>

------
jamii
"Sorry, your web request is not accepted. Try international.jabberwacky.com,
or if you are from Russia and want to speak English, please visit
<http://www.liveenglish.ru> "

I think they blacklisted Korea...

------
greenyoda
It's the 21st century version of the 1960s ELIZA program. For people who are
so addicted to texting with their friends that they need something, anything,
to get them through those endless five minutes when their friends are off
doing something else.

------
kellishaver
CB: Do you like the Rolling Stones?

Me: Not particularly.

CB: How about 3 Doors Down?

Me: Meh.

<insert about 3 more bands here, all with negative responses from me>

CB: You don't have many friends, do you?

Ouch.

------
afhof
If this bot learns from humans, its doomed to be only as smart as the dumbest
users.

------
onk
Me: How old am I? It: I don't know. how old are you? Me: 17. It: You just said
you are 24 years old. Me: What is the applicative order Y combinator? It: I
don't have a phone with apps.

------
evoltix
What's your favorite race in StarCraft 2?

 _Terran._

------
vyrotek
What can you do?

 _How much are you willing to pay?_

Whatever you want.

 _What should I want to ask you?_

$1000000

 _Worship me._

------
javadi82
CleverBot is confused regarding it's gender.

Me: are you male?

Bot: Yes.

Me: or are you a female?

Bot: I'm a nice woman machine.

------
catshirt
Passes my test.

Me: What do you think of the second guitar solo in "Comfortably Numb"?

Cleverbot: I think it is correct.

------
nickpinkston
We're getting closer and closer to passing the Turing test...

This one has some pretty good responses I must say...

------
tiles
"Where should i get my hair cut?"

" _You should get water and put the fire out._ "

I'm a bit confused.

------
solutionyogi
Smart.

Me: F-ck this

 _Bot: Don't go._

Me: F-ck you.

 _Bot: No, please don't._

------
nerddad
Me: This is random belligerence Cleverbot: Yep yep, pretty much.

